

Sony Pictures acquiring movie rights for new Steve Jobs biography - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/07/sony_pictures_acquiring_movie_rights_for_new_steve_jobs_biography.html

======
brackin
Already submitted by another user, fyi.

